# Best Bay Boat



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Jun 30, 2015)

Been a while!

I need some help for an article I'm writing for Redfish World Magazine. I'm putting together a list of "hopefully" the top 20 bay boats of all time. They don't have to be currently in production.

I would love it if you could share your favorite bay boat(s) and a little bit about why you feel that way.

Catch em up!

TJ


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 30, 2015)

I`ve only had it for a year, but I really love my Express H20B bay boat. It`s fast, stable, floats in real shallow water, and takes the chop really well.


----------



## jfish (Jun 30, 2015)

Well I have owned key west 216. Pathfinders (2200's). Sea Fox 216. And a couple of others.  They all have some great features some being only privy to them.  My opinions have changed as I have learned more about bay boats.  Ride for me is second to none with a dry ride being top notch.  Storage on some is not even compatible to others.  I'm particular about layouts as well. I like the pathfinder type layout. Others have it as well. 

Of the ones listed above the key west honestly was the better riding boat and handled better. The pathfinder was great at shallow draft speed and superb layout. Storage was about the same because both were not dry. The sea Fox had no dry storage. It did however ride nearly as good as the pathfinder. 

You know what I have now. It's superb in ride but maybe that is the 24' in length and I haven't ever had one that big. It is very dry ride and all of the storage compartments stay nearly 100% dry.  I hope to never own another brand. So far I love this bay boat more than any of the others.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jun 30, 2015)

The performance of a Pathfinder is hard to beat. Triton makes a fine boat as well. Fished out of 2 of them in Louisiana, great boats. Sea hunt also is a major player with a higher now than a traditional bay. A major plus in coastal Georgia where skinny water isn't as much of an issue as an east wind with an outgoing tide in our sounds.


----------



## Steyr (Jun 30, 2015)

Dead right on the east wind with an outgoing tide. 
I have a Key West my son has a Pathfinder
My  Key West rides better to me.
 Course you won't ever get him to admit it !


----------



## ranger374 (Jun 30, 2015)

You should research bill Kenner. If I remember correctly he was one of the first designers of a bay boat. I am running his hull design that tracker marine bought. They are putting the mako sticker on a Kenner hull now I believe--of course they have probably changed the design some by cutting corners on cheaper materials to increase their bottom line. I am running a Kenner vision 22' bay boat.


----------



## SnookySnacks (Jul 1, 2015)

I will say as far as design and features, for the money a sea hunt is hard to beat. With proper trim the ride is good. It does have its draw backs, one being cheap upholstery. Due to some fungus the seats turn pink. Sea hunt is aware of the issue and continues to use the same supplier!? They say they will replace the seats, yet a year later I am still waiting. The other being voids behind the gel coat. My boat is coming up on 2 years old and I am still finding them. While I have never had issues with the hull, the interior is a different story.


----------



## Riplukelee (Jul 1, 2015)

*Sea hunt*

I'd have to say sea hunt. I've taken it out to KC and got into some pretty shallow water. The ride and storage is great but the interior upholstery is not so good. As previously mentioned, there are voids under the gel coat and the seats stain pretty quickly and easily. I guess I like it because it can take a little bit of chop without things getting thrown around or anything breaking.


----------



## Dominion (Jul 1, 2015)

I have studied a lot of bay boats over the years, and actually ridden in the following: Sea Pro 2100, Pioneer 21 (not a true bay boat really), Pathfinder 21 Fusion (redfisher hull), Pathfinder HPS 23, Pathfinder 24, Nautic Star 21, Sea Hunt 17, Mako 19, Ranger 22, Scout 20ish, Carolina Skiff, and Skeeter 24. 

The Skeeter was hands-down the best in so many ways.


----------



## Mweathers (Jul 1, 2015)

I have the Pathfinder 22TE.  Ride is superior to my Hewes, but more importantly to me, the layout is the best I have seen.  3 live wells, one on the bow.  All pumps and shut off valves are readily accessible on the starboard side hatch.  It has deep locking rod storage on both sides.  Plenty of room to move around and can fish 4 handily.  Anchor locker, and two below deck draining hatches that I use for cast nets.  Just a great set up for fishing.


----------



## southgabowhunter (Jul 1, 2015)

Shearwater


----------



## brown518 (Jul 1, 2015)

This is a really nice ride 





Nicodemus said:


> I`ve only had it for a year, but I really love my Express H20B bay boat. It`s fast, stable, floats in real shallow water, and takes the chop really well.


----------



## whatknot (Jul 1, 2015)

Best bay boat is the one your buddy invites you to come along in.   Young makes a fine bay boat - better in the Gulf than the Atlantic coast.  Layout is customized by the buyer.
Seriously, all boats make compromises for ride, features, comfort, and cost.   And most buyers don't have a bay boat and an off shore boat.   So, the best bay boat? It depends.   
You gonna fish or write about fishing?


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 2, 2015)

1982 Fisher 16 with Mercury 20hp tiller motor.  I'll bet I caught more fish out of that rig than most anyone on here will ever catch in a lifetime.  It replaced a 17' wooden boat with an evinrude 18hp tiller steer motor.  It caught as many or more fish than the tin boat.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 2, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> 1982 Fisher 16 with Mercury 20hp tiller motor.  I'll bet I caught more fish out of that rig than most anyone on here will ever catch in a lifetime.  It replaced a 17' wooden boat with an evinrude 18hp tiller steer motor.  It caught as many or more fish than the tin boat.



Bold statement! By the time your boat was built I had a lot of fish under my belt.. I'm sure many folks on here can claim the same..


----------



## blu catz (Jul 2, 2015)

BostonWhaler 19 Guardien


----------



## Rob (Jul 6, 2015)

Ranger 2180 with a yamaha 4 stroke - heavy enough to ride stable and still draft fairly light 14" - bench seat allows for family and or friends, bait wells, rod locker, roomy bow deck for fishing, plenty of rod holders, simple configuration and layout, good quality fit and finish, etc.....


----------



## Sharkfighter (Jul 6, 2015)

MudDucker said:


> 1982 Fisher 16 with Mercury 20hp tiller motor.  I'll bet I caught more fish out of that rig than most anyone on here will ever catch in a lifetime. .



Cast netting bait fish does not count


----------



## baronsmith98 (Jul 6, 2015)

southgabowhunter said:


> Shearwater



+1 on the shearwater. My dad has a 20ft and it rides like a dream. Like the way the storage is setup too


----------



## Capt. TJ Cheek (Jul 11, 2015)

Thanks for all the help. I've been trying to get a decent representation from the entire southeast. It's really surprising how different the Texas / Louisiana boats are. A lot of guys like Haynie / Shoalwater / Blazer Bay etc. 

Sea Hunt has gotten great reviews across the board as well as Skeeter.

I agree with a lot of the Key West owners. I'm currently running a Pathfinder and I will say that the 216 Bay Reef rides much better than a 24 TRS. 

I haven't heard much about Sportsman boats but they sure look like great boats.

I rode in an Islamorada 24 the other day and was very impressed. 

As far as fishing or writing about fishing... After 200 and something days a year on the water, I like to take a break and write about fishing. We all have to have a hobby


----------



## Potlicker60 (Jul 13, 2015)

Check out the Avenger 24 by Marauder Marine. There are a few guys that have bought molds and produced these under different names over the years, but the Marauder Marine Avenger 24 is the king. This boat is pretty unique and Jerry was a bit of a pioneer in the florida west coast hybrid bay boat category with this hull. The hull had a ventilated step so it will run shallow and is very efficient. It's full transom allows for the use of a porta bracket giving the motor a good bit of set back and lots of adjustment to find the sweet spot. This boat is a three piece design which gives you lots of space and comfort around the entire deck. You fish in this boat and not on it. Most people today put 250-300hp outboards on this hull, but the design of the hull does not require that much horsepower to get up and go. We had a 200 hpdi and hull #1 still has a 150 saltwater series on the back. I have fished both of these hulls with 6 big guys. Check it out. It definitely fits into the top 5 of best bay boats.http://www.maraudermarine.com/index.html


----------



## Dean (Jul 14, 2015)

*Don't know if a shallow water skiff makes your list*

Fished for Red's around Charleston last week from a H#ll's  Bay Boatworks shallow water skiff...seemed to be a popular choice around that area.


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jul 14, 2015)

Capt. TJ Cheek said:


> Thanks for all the help. I've been trying to get a decent representation from the entire southeast. It's really surprising how different the Texas / Louisiana boats are. A lot of guys like Haynie / Shoalwater / Blazer Bay etc.
> 
> Sea Hunt has gotten great reviews across the board as well as Skeeter.
> 
> ...



For pushing 100k the 24 Islamorada ought to catch the fish for you! Very nice boat


----------



## bhdawgs (Jul 15, 2015)

I've heard good things about Tidewater Bay Boats.


----------



## releehweoj (Jul 15, 2015)

Went out in a Sportsman 227 last weekend in 3' chop. Was impressed with how dry it stayed inside the gunnels and how soft the landing was on the closely spaced breaking rollers.  3 live wells, great layout and spunky performance by the 150 4 stroke Yamaha with 6 adults aboard.


----------



## Quise19 (Jul 15, 2015)

Louisiana south Louisiana all you hear is Blu wave


----------



## tgw925 (Jul 16, 2015)

Maverick and Hells Bay. Hells Bay was a lot better before they were bought out but still a good boat.


----------



## Spook (Jul 20, 2015)

If you have the money, Everglades 22


----------



## Dominion (Jul 20, 2015)

tgw925 said:


> Maverick and Hells Bay. Hells Bay was a lot better before they were bought out but still a good boat.



I think these are more like flats boats than bay boats.


----------

